# 400l algae help



## Loobeyloo (26 Jul 2014)

Hi guys 

I have a 5ft tank which has been set up about a year now and every things has been fine until the last 4 or so months now.

i have two 80w t5's 
one 36w t8
which the timeings are t8 comes on at 1pm till 6pm then 10pm till 11pm
the t5 comes on at 2pm till 10pm 
so the lights are on for 10hours over all

i have a pub co2 canister with an inline diffuser. also used a drop checker which is green when lights come on. (how ever my solenoid has broken recently so having to turn on co2 manually)
i have a APS e1400 filter and a Rena x4 filter 
i have 2x 1000lph pumps one with a spray bar with both outlets and the other on is at the opposite side at the back pointing length ways.

i have a top layer of sand
middle layer of tetra complete
and a bottom layer of coco peat

I dose with salts  from aquarium food 

and do a weekly water change of 50% of there abouts.

Dont know what to do.
should i do a three day black out, or reduce the lighting time just need someone to guide me in the right direction.

many thanks 
Louis






[DOUBLEPOST=1406407336][/DOUBLEPOST]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[/URL] 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## Michael W (26 Jul 2014)

Reduce lighting and improve the flow.


----------



## Loobeyloo (26 Jul 2014)

Michael W said:


> Reduce lighting and improve the flow.



thanks for the reply 
so should i not use the t8 or do u mean the time of the lights.
also do i need to add more flow or try and change the flow patten?

thanks


----------



## Edvet (27 Jul 2014)

Can't see the pictures in large size.
Did you change anything about 4 months ago?
Do you turn the CO2 on a few hours before lights on?
5 feet tank doesn't give enough info: how deep is the tank, how high are the lights above the substrate
More plantmass often means: more ferts, more CO2 needed. flow less due to plants being in the way, a trim can help/.


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Jul 2014)

Can't see the big pictures either, but it looks like some BBA which usually means that the CO2 is/was fluctuating, maybe some plants grew and is blocking some flow also after a while your plants will need more ferts which includes CO2, often because the substrate isn't providing anymore and of course plants became bigger with more leave surface.


----------



## arhino (28 Jul 2014)

I had a similar situation, tank was all good then algae. I bought extra filters/power heads but it was no good and made the tank look messy and cluttered so I removed them. Eventually I decided to add CO2 carbon liquid for about a month and also reduce the lighting to 5 hours a day. That was 3/4 months ago and no algae today. I only have the light on more over the weekend.
I have a theory that is totally unproven but..... I do think when the lamps in your tank are new they help keep algae away even when on for 8-11 hours a day, but as they get older and the out put gets less a change occurs in the tank causing algae.


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2014)

arhino said:


> I have a theory that is totally unproven but..... I do think when the lamps in your tank are new they help keep algae away even when on for 8-11 hours a day, but as they get older and the out put gets less a change occurs in the tank causing algae.


 I think in this forum the general concensus is lamps getting older doesn't cause algae. To much licht, to little CO2 and bad flow do cause algae. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm. Please don't continue the myth algea can be cleared by new lights (or more lights)


----------



## Loobeyloo (30 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> Can't see the pictures in large size.
> Did you change anything about 4 months ago?
> Do you turn the CO2 on a few hours before lights on?
> 5 feet tank doesn't give enough info: how deep is the tank, how high are the lights above the substrate
> More plantmass often means: more ferts, more CO2 needed. flow less due to plants being in the way, a trim can help/.


Hi thanks for the reply 
i cant remember changeing anything tbh.
yes i have the Co2 coming on a few hours before the lights come on.
ok the depth of the tank is 22inch and this is from the water line to the bottom of the tank.
and my lights are 21.5inchs from the highest point of the sand.
ok so i have done a very big trim, how do i add more ferts could you please give me a guide as i have followed the basic guide form APF? 
thanks

should i reduce my lighting time as well?



Edvet said:


> I think in this forum the general concensus is lamps getting older doesn't cause algae. To much licht, to little CO2 and bad flow do cause algae. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm. Please don't continue the myth algea can be cleared by new lights (or more lights)



ah fair enough i have however got some new lamps as i didnt see your post. the tank does look very bright now tho. lol :S


----------

